# Tri-County Bass Club-Our 24th Year



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

FUN GROUP, GREAT COMPETITION, MANY MEMORIES! Spring meeting scheduled March 3rd, 2013 at Gander Mountain-Sheffield at 3:00. For more info go to tri-countybassclub.com.


----------



## 5 bassing (May 15, 2008)

Maple City Basser you do a great job with the tournaments. Thank you


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

Lakes confirmed-Nimisila, Portage, Clearfork 2 tourneys each. Long, Summit, Deer Creek 1 tourney each and 1 TBD, my vote is another Harbors event, vote at annual meeting.


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

Reminder for our spring meeting this sunday!


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

The regulations have changed for Long Lake, so be careful.


----------



## 5 bassing (May 15, 2008)

Gary who had called about a co-angler spot we have one available. Your number is not working. So give a call and I will let you know the details.
Thanks


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, new regulations are 2 fish under 14, and 1 fish 20 and up. That makes for an interesting weigh-in. I still plan on a tourney there, let's see how many teams can get the BIG ONE to bite.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Maple City Basser said:


> Thanks for the heads up, new regulations are 2 fish under 14, and 1 fish 20 and up. That makes for an interesting weigh-in. I still plan on a tourney there, let's see how many teams can get the BIG ONE to bite.


Believe it or not 2 under 14" may be the hardest 2 fish to catch!! Our club decided not to go there this year-oh well. Good luck! A winning sack could be 8 to 9 pounds!


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

Great meeting. Signed up 13 teams so far with 3 new teams, looks like we'll be close to 25 teams this year, welcome aboard. Voted in a couple changes to the schedule, Long Lake is out and Black River is in, Norwalk is out and Walborn is in. Congrats to Team Conkle on "Team of the Year" and Team Costanzo on "Big Bass" awards from our 2012 season. Hope to see you on the water in 2013, GOOD LUCK!


----------



## 5 bassing (May 15, 2008)

After the vote we had some paperwork to take care of. It all went well and we should have another great season. The updated seson is on the website.
Thanks Guys


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

23 days and counting! ARE YOU READY???


----------



## Katanafreak (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi! Does anyone need a partner for these tourneys? I am pretty sure they are all on Sunday and I can be at every single one of them, Will split costs on everything and have all my own equipment. I am a new tournament fisher and really interested in trying the tourney thing out. Let me know if someone needs a partner for the year, Would love to get together and pre fish!


----------

